# Greenman found a staff.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I finely got the green man I did months ago on a staff. It is a butternut carving on a sassafras staff. And it already has a new owner. There is a lot of color in the staff, browns, grays and greens. I will put a para cord lanyard at the base of the carving. I have one more coat of spar varnish to apply.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

He looks good on his new home.

very, very nice work. I like the details on the staff too.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice job

been looking forward to seeing the finished work

I only finish things when the mood grabs me now trouble is a lot of people are asking for more sticks even sending 3 interchangeable toppers to Australia now and have been asked for 2 walking stick handle cardigan style with a puffin and a mallard on the front , but I tell them I do not work to a time limit anymore .


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking piece Randy. Sassafras is getting to be one of my favorites to work with as well.. What did U use on the butternut to achieve the reddish color. Oil? Stain?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Great looking piece Randy. Sassafras is getting to be one of my favorites to work with as well.. What did U use on the butternut to achieve the reddish color. Oil? Stain?


It had one good coat of Tung Oil when I finishe carving it. I think it was November. Once on the stick I finished it with 3 coats of spar urithane. I think it would look better if I had made the topper about a 11/2" to 2" shorter.. I think it is a bit to tall on the stick..


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> nice job
> 
> been looking forward to seeing the finished work
> 
> I only finish things when the mood grabs me now trouble is a lot of people are asking for more sticks even sending 3 interchangeable toppers to Australia now and have been asked for 2 walking stick handle cardigan style with a puffin and a mallard on the front , but I tell them I do not work to a time limit anymore .


Same here Cobalt, my days of working to a deadline finished a long time ago, now it's done when it's done.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi a very nice piece of work looks great on the staff.


----------

